# Wasserwerte Saison 2006



## Frank (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich denke da der Frühling jetzt in vollem Gange ist und die Pflanzen gut wachsen müssten, könnte man so allmählich mal wieder an die Wasserwerte denken. 
Vielleicht hat ja auch der eine oder andere schon lange damit angefangen sein Wasser zu testen.

Wenn ihr euch eintragt, dann schreibt doch bitte immer dazu wie, bzw. mit was ihr getestet habt.

 Ich würde ja gerne den Anfang machen, habe aber heute erst Folie in meinen neuen Teich gelegt. 
Keine Pflanzen, aber auch noch keine Fische drin (wäre ja auch noch schöner  ), Filter ist auch noch nicht fertig. 
Schätze ich werde in 2 Monaten folgen ...  

Aber ihr könnt schonmal loslegen.

*Los!*


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Moin Frank,

scheint wohl noch keiner zu messen 
Ich hatte bisher keine Zeit dazu bzw. wenn ich welche hatte, dann fehlte die Lust-gebe ich ehrlich zu. 

Aber den Schachtbrunnen am Haus werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal  vorknöpfen.


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Tach auch,

na das hat ja gefruchtet. Ich weiß gar ned welche Werte ich mir zurerst ansehen soll...  Irgendwie war das letztes Jahr anders   

Na, dann mach ich mal mit meinem vor zwei Wochen eingelassenem Wasser und den vorgestern eingesetzten Pflanzen den Anfang. ... und was für einen   

Gemessen mit JBL Tröpfchentest, heute um 12.30 Uhr:

*Wassertemperatur = noch kein Thermometer*  
*Fe = 0 mg/L (ppm)
KH = 5°
NO2 = 0,2 mg  
NO3 = 1 mg * 

und jetzt kommts:

*ph = 10*   (vllt. sogar noch höher, Messtabelle war am Ende)

Was jetzt? Erstmal ruhen lassen und abwarten, oder sofort was unternehmen, denke da ja auch an meine neuen Pflanzen ... :?


----------



## Astrid_2 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen,
unser Teich ist noch traufrisch, das heisst Wasser marsch (Leitungswasser)war im Oktober 2005, und die Pflanzen, 200 an der Zahl, sind seit März/April 2006 drin.
Gestern habe ich die Werte gemessen und bin etwas traurig und ratlos.
Gemessen habe ich mit Aqua-Quick-Test von -eSHa- (aus dem Zoofachgeschäft)
hier die Werte: 
Säuregrad *pH 6,8*:? 
Karbonathärte *KH 3* 
Gesamthärte *GH 7*
Nitrit *0*
Nitrat *0*
Fadenalgen haben wir auch mehr als genung, denke ich. Bin ständig beim "Pflanzen Putzen" und Algen abfischen.
Wir haben gelesen, dass die Schmerzgrenze abwärts für die Karbonathärte bei 4 liegt. Wie stabilisiere ich die Werte ohne Chemie?
Liebe Grüße
vom Teichneuling
Astrid


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Servus Teichfreunde

Der Teich hat jetzt bald (September) die dritte Saison am Buckel. Alle Pflanzen gedeihen prächtig und auch die 32 Goldorfen (10 Stück vor 2 Jahren eingesetzt, 20 Stück heuer als __ Moderlieschen (das ist eine eigene Geschichte) gekauft + 2 Jungfische (frisch geschlüpft)) fühlen sich pudelwohl  . Die Fadenalgen sind zwar da, aber stören kaum.

Nun zu den Wasserwerten, die ich mit dem großen "Testlab" von JBL gemessen habe.
Alle Meßwerte von ca. 16 Uhr (wobei es bis vor ca. einer halben Stunde geregnet hat):

*Wassertemp.: 20 °C

Säuregrad: pH 7,4
Karbonathärte: KH 18°
Gesamthärte: GH 15°
Nitrit: NO² 0,025 mg/l
Nitrat: NO³ 0
Phosphat: 0
Eisen: FE 0,05 mg/l
Ammonium: 0*

Hoffe das sich noch mehrere User hier mit ihren Werten eintragen, das man eine gute Übersicht bekommt und vielleicht der eine oder andere für seinen Teich Probleme erkennen kann.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Frank (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hi,

ich möchte wirklich nicht aufdringlich erscheinen, aber ich denke mein Beitrag ist jetzt ein wenig untergegangen.  
Aus diesem Grund möchte ich noch mal an meinen *ph-Wert von 10* im neuen Teich erinnern. Soll ich was unternehmen oder nicht?  



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Wassertemperatur = noch kein Thermometer*
> *Fe = 0 mg/L (ppm)
> ...


----------



## graubart48 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo Frank,
sag mal welche PH- Werte hat denn dein Brunnenwasser? Wenn das Wasser auch so einen hohen PH-Wert hat würde ich etwas Wasser ablassen und mit Stadtwasser mischen. Ansonsten eventuell einen Sack voll mit Filtertorf. ( gibt aber schön braunes Wasser. ) Wenn ich den Wert hätt, ich würde einfach noch etwas warten. ( Das geht aber nur wenn man so ein dickes Fell hat wie ich ) Mal sehen was es sonst noch so für Tips gibt. Ich werde morgen mal unsere Wasserwerte meßen. Mal schauen was da bei herauskommt.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo Teichfreunde, 

mein Teich geht im Juli in den neunten Sommer, davon acht mit PH 8,3- 8,5. Seit 2005 verwende ich so gut wie nur mehr Regenwasser aus meinen 3 Zisternen und den Zisternen von zwei Nachbarn, die das Wasser nicht brauchen.

So schauen die aktuellen Wasserwerte aus: gemessen mit Sera – Testkoffer, PH elektronisch

PH - 7,7
KH- 8
GH – 15
Nitrit – 0
Nitrat – 0
Phosphat – 0
Eisen – 0 ( ab morgen ca. 0,05, durch Zugabe und Verteilung über  Pumpenkammer und fischlose Außenbecken)
Wassertemperatur – 28°

Fadenalgen: keine, - Seerosen und einige andere Teichpflanzen müssen gedüngt werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Servus Elfriede

Wozu gibst du Eisen zu ???

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

um das Wachstum der Pflanzen etwas zu fördern, denn durch die ausschließliche Verwendung des Regenwassers gibt es so gut wie keine Spurenelemente im Teich. Leider hatte ich nur Eisen zur Verfügung.  In der Regel verwende ich Ferolon von JBL, das ich hier aber nicht bekomme.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Servus Elfriede

Danke für deine Info, werde ich mir mal hinter die "Grünen" Ohren schreiben.

Tschüss Helmut


----------



## didio (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

@Frank
Problem hatte ich auch schon einmal. Bin zu unserem Fachhändler gegangen und hatte nach einem Mittel gefragt, um den PH-Wert zu senken.
Dieser hat mir auch diverse Mittelchen angeboten - beinahe hätte ich auch etwas gekauft. Aber ein Angestellter nahm mich beiseite und gab mir einen vertraulichen Rat: Ich bin gelernter Fischwirt - gehen Sie einfach in die nächste Apotheke und kaufen sich Ascorbinsäurepulver, auch als Vitamin-C Pulver bekannt.
Habe ich dann auch angewendet - und siehe da: es schmeckt 1. gut und 2. sinkt der PH-Wert sofort (aufgelöst in einer Gießkanne und im Teich verteilt.
Wieviel Du bei Dir brauchst, mußt Du selbst probieren. 
Ist aber definitiv ganz einfach, und den Fischen und anderen Bewohnern hat es bisher nicht geschadet. 

Vielleicht konnte ich hiermit helfen.
Liebe Grüsse
didio
(immer noch 4 __ Graskarpfen ...)


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo zuammen,

meiner Meinung nach gibt sich das mit dem pH-Wert nach der Algenblüte wieder! 
Ist doch eigentlich ein bekanntes Phänomen, dass bei einer Algenblüte der pH-Wert hoch geht, oder? 
Sollte allerdings das Ausgangswasser schon einen so hohen Wert haben, dann wird eine Brunnennutzung schwierig.....

Solange keine Fische im Teich unterwegs sind, ist das alles aber noch kein Beinbruch!


----------



## Frank (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo,

ich denke mal, Annett hat recht, der hohe ph-Wert scheint von der Algenblüte zu kommen. Ich habe heute nochmal unser Stadt- und Brunnenwasser überprüft.

Stadtwasser: 7,5
Brunnenwasser: 6,5

Außerdem ist der Wert im Teich seit gestern runter auf ph-Wert 9 gegangen.

Ich warte also mal ab, was in den nächsten Tagen passiert.

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Silke (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo,
heute nun mal die Wasserte von unserem "Neuen":
pH 8,0
KH 5
GH 9
O2 11
Fe 0,05
NO3 10  

Sichttiefe ca. 1,20 m, keine Algen.


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hi Silke,

NO3 - 10mg ? 

Du meinst bestimmt 1mg oder? ... 10mg wäre sehr heftig!


----------



## bonsai (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

moin
@ Astrid_2
Fadenalgen bei pH 6.8 ist eigentlich ungewöhnlich, ab ca. 7.0 machen die normalerweise keine Probleme mehr.

@Frank
Vit C ist sicher in Ordnung Salzsäure tuts auch und ist auf Dauer billiger, gibts 12%ig beim Baustoffhändler in Litergebinden.
Im Netz bin ich auch schon auf Dosieranlagen für Teiche gestossen, han aber z.Zt. keien Link parat.

Meine Wasserwerte:
KH: 5
pH: 7.5
Nitrit und Gesamtammonium unterhalb der Messschwelle.
O²:95%
Temp: 14 lausige °C am Nachmittag, morgens frostige 11°C weil es nachts noch bis 7°C kalt wird. 
Sch...wetter.

aber:
Der Regen wird wärmer, es wird Sommer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Dodi (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Moin zusammen!

Einige Werte hab ich auch mal gestern 18.30 h gemessen mit dem JBL Tröpfchentest. 
Teichwasser ist noch "frisch", da erst vor ca. 2 Wochen Leitungswasser eingelassen.

Wassertemp.: 17,1° (war mal Sonne - heute morgens wieder um 15 - abends etwas über 16°, fast den ganzen Tag bedeckt.)

PH 8
NO2: zwischen 0 und 0,025
NO3: 0
Ammonium: 0,5


----------



## Silke (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo,
@Thorsten: laut meiner Farbtabelle kommt das schon hin. Ist sehr hoch - ich weiß. Was soll ich machen? Wachsen tun die eingesetzten Pflanzen ja kaum.


----------



## Friedhelm (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hi,

nun denn:

Temp. 15,5 Grad (aber nur mit Teichheizung erreicht)
Ph = 7,9 elektr. gemessen
Leitwert 400 elektr. gemessen

Meine Tröpfchentests für den rest habe ich noch nicht ausgepackt.

@Frank
die Ph 10 halte ich für einen Meßfehler (Tests zu alt ?)
Da würde ich mal in einem Aq-Laden einen Gegencheck machen lassen (oder ein Bekannter hat ein elektronisches Gerät) - zumindest bevor du irgendwelche Maßnahmen machst.


----------



## Dr.J (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo Leutz,

hier mal meine Wasserwerte:

pH: 7,4
KH: 6
GH: 9
NO2: 0
NO3: 0

Temperatur: 15° C
Sichttiefe: 60cm


----------



## Frank (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo Friedhelm,

ich weiß zwar nicht, wann ein Tröpfchentest "abläuft" aber ich denke, das er noch nicht zu alt ist. 

Ich werde aber nächste Woche nochmal mit meinem Tröpfchentest von JBL nachmessen und eine Probe zum Auswerten in den Zoohandel bringen. 
Mal schauen ob es einen Unterschied gibt.


----------



## StefanS (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo Frank,

wenn Du eine Probe zum Analysieren bringst, musst Du folgendes beachten, um einigermassen brauchbare Ergebnisse zu erhalten:
- Probenflasche randvoll befüllen, am besten unter Wasser den Verschluss aufschrauben
- _Sofort _ab damit zum Händler und dort auch keine Zeit verplempern, sondern _sofort _analysieren lassen
- Probenwasser auf dem Transportweg nicht erwärmen lassen, nicht schütteln, keinem hellen Sonnenlicht aussetzen (am besten eine braune Flasche verwenden)
- Und dann ist da ja immer noch das Problem, dass die Messwerte morgens und abends deutlich differieren: Deshalb am besten zum selben Zeitpunkt durchführen, an dem Du auch die eigene Analyse vorgenommen hast.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## graubart48 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Moin

Bin wieder mal n bißchen spät, aber doch wohl noch nicht zu spät. Hier die Werte aus unserem Teich:
GH: 14
KH: 3,5
PH: 8,5
Nitrid: 0
CO²: 2
PO 4 : 0
FE: 0,05
NO²: 0
NO³: 0
Temperatur:  hab das Thermometer im Wasser vergessen


----------



## Frank (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hi,

da ich letzte Woche wieder in Spanien war, bin ich leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, meine Tests mit denen im Zoohandel zu vergleichen. 
Außerdem hatte ich schon wieder vergessen, das ich ja sehr fix dabei sein muss. (Grüße an Stefan  )

Aber hier nochmal die von mir gemessenen Werte von heute, 12.30 Uhr:

*Teich:

*pH = 9
Kh = 4°
Fe = 0 mg/L
NO2 = 0,8 mg/L !!! 
NO3 = 20 mg/L

*Brunnenwasser:

*pH = 6,5
Kh = 5°
Fe = 0 gm/L
NO2 = 0,2 mg/L
NO3 = 20 mg/L

_____________________________________________________________

Na Gott sei Dank hab ich noch keine Fische im Wasser, sonst hätte ich jetzt mit dem Nitritgehalt ein großes Problem. 
Ich hoffe erstmal, das sich das auch noch "regeln" wird. 
Immerhin sind die _Uferpflanzen_ immer noch sehr klein, wenn auch schon gut gewachsen.

Aber im Zusammenhang mit den Wasserwerten nochmal ne andere Frage:

Kann es sein, das durch den hohen Nitritgehalt meine Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornblatt und __ Tausendblatt eingegangen sind, bzw. dezimiert wurden?


----------



## Thorsten (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen,

heute mal ein paar Werte genommen. 
Zur zeit eine "klasse" Algenblüte , die Sichtiefe liegt bei ca. 1,00m.

Gemessen bei 23 Grad Wassertemp.

PH - 8,5
GH - 13
KH -  6
O² - 11 mg/l
NH³ - 0,25 mg/l
Nitrit < 0,3 mg/l
Nitrat 0


----------



## Frank (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hallo,

auch von mir an diesem schwülen, mehr oder weniger bedeckten Sonntag. 

Wasserwerte habe ich heute um 12.30 Uhr genommen:

*Temperatur: 24,5 °C
GH: 7°
KH: 4°
O2: 6 mg/L
NO2: 0 mg/L
NO3: 0 mg/L
Fe: 0 mg/L
pH: 8,5*

Wer hat eigentlich einen Ammonium/Ammoniak Test von JBL? 
Habe den Verdacht, das meiner verdorben ist bzw. nicht richtig mißt. 
Alle drei Wassermedien bei mir zu Hause (Stadt-, Brunnen- und Teichwasser) zeigen beim Testen eine bräunliche Färbung, die nicht mehr auf der Karte vertreten ist.


----------



## graubart48 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

tach allen,
Doris hat auch mal wieder gemessen.
emperatur: warm ( is mal wieder kaputtgefallen)
GH: 18
KH: 3
O2:  mg/L
NO2: 0 mg/L
NO3: 0 mg/L
Fe: 0 mg/L
pH: 7,0
NH4: 0

@Frank, bei uns sieht der auch so komisch aus.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wasserwerte Saison 2006*

Hi Frank,

ich habe einen Test dafür, bei mir ist aber alles im "grünen" bzw. gelben Bereich.


----------

